# Yucatan Peninsula | Magic Photos



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

*know Yucatan Peninsula*



*Campeche:*



*Cancun:*



*Merida:*


Credits to the appropriate


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Unas fotos de Campeche / Some pictures of Campeche

Centro Historico


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ those pics are beautiful! The peninsula of yucatan is so magic, remember mexicans, this thread is for show our beautiful places!

I´m sorry my english is bad! jejeje


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fotos de Campeche/Photo Campeche*

Fotos de los baluartes, fuertes y la muralla de Campeche, México/	
Pictures of the bastions, forts and walls of Campeche, Mexico.


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

*MERIDA, YUCATAN
THE WHITE CITY*

Merida is the capital of yucatan, the population is 1 million, it has a historic center, with luxury avenue where you see "casonas pofirianas", etc...

Some pics...




















Credits: Rey arturo


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fotos panoramicas/ Panoramic photos*

Fotos panoramicas de Campeche, México/	
Panoramic photos of Campeche, Mexico


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

^^the "malecon" is beautiful, also it is large! I want that Gicsa will build "paseo campeche" for this city will be more complet...


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

nice picc of campeche and merida.

photos will soon cancun


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

The "PLAZA GRANDE" or Zocalo. Mérida, Yucatan.

Look, this place is a symbol of merida, because the catedral, palacio de gobierno, el palacio municipal, el ateneo and la casa de montejo are in the zocalo.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Photos of Campeche, México*

Fotos del mar y malecon de Campeche, México./	
Photos of the sea and malecon de Campeche, Mexico.

















































































































































El malecon de Campeche es el más bonito, largo y visitado de México / 
The Malecon of Campeche is the most beautiful, long and visited Mexico


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ Ya se cargo la pagina, ya no subamos mas fotos!

I´m sorry but i have to write in spanish:lol:


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

please no more piccs 
next page

en la siguiente pagina ya se saturo el thread


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome thread!!!

Very nice pics, saludos colegas!!!


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Yucatán Peninsula*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Yucatán Peninsula, in southeastern Mexico, separates the Caribbean Sea from the Gulf of Mexico, with the northern coastline on the Yucatán Channel. The peninsula lies east of the Isthmus of Tehuantepec, a northwestern geographic partition separating the region of Central America from the rest of North America.

The peninsula comprises the Mexican states of Yucatán, Campeche, and Quintana Roo; the northern part of the nation of Belize; and Guatemala's northern department of El Petén.

*People*
The Yucatán Peninsula comprises a significant proportion of the ancient Maya Lowlands (although the Maya culture extended south of the Yucatán peninsula, through present Guatemala and into Honduras and highland Chiapas). There are many Maya archaeological sites throughout the peninsula; some of the better-known are Chichen Itza, Tulum and Uxmal. [1], [2] Indigenous Maya and Mestizos of partial Maya descent still make up a sizable portion of the region's population, and Mayan languages are still widely spoken there.

In the late historic and early modern eras, the Yucatán Peninsula was largely a cattle ranching, logging, chicle and henequen production area. Since the 1970s (and the fall of the world henequen and chicle markets due to the advent of synthetic substitutes), the Yucatán Peninsula has reoriented its economy towards tourism, especially in the Mexican state of Quintana Roo. Once a small fishing village, Cancún in the northeast of the peninsula has grown into a thriving city. The Riviera Maya, which stretches along the east coast of the peninsula between Cancún and Tulum, currently has more than 50,000 beds and is visited by many thousands of tourists every year. The best-known locations are the formerly fishing town of Playa del Carmen, the ecological parks Xcaret and Xel-Há and the Mayan ruins of Tulum and Coba.

¡more ! check wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yucatán_Peninsula


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ thanks a lot

I want to see cancun´s pics!!!


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Me gusta mucho Mérida por sus casas en el Centro Historico muy coloniales se parecen como a las de Madrid / 
I love Merida for their homes in the Centro Historico Colonial seem very like those of Madrid


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

in the next page more photos & photos of cancun.

c ya


----------



## skycamp92 (Jan 18, 2008)

ya se cargo la pagina no posteen mas y a esperar mas fotos..


saludos


----------



## 100 % campechano (Dec 13, 2008)

*WELCOME TO THE NEW THREAD*

Ok, welcome to the new thread 

San Francisco de Campeche beautiful walled city on the peninsula. 
Mérida, the big metropolis of the peninsula.
Missing the pictures from Cancun, the capital of Mexican tourism with its beautiful beaches turquoise blue. 

But above all I am proud to be campecheno birth.


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

roccocancun said:


> *know Yucatan Peninsula*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this pic is so awesome!! I knew of Cancun but didn't know it would be like this. Though just another beach resort.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Wow, very beautiful. I love the history too.


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cancun*

































































*







Credits to the appropriate*


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cancun*









more photos coming soon.....


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

^^very beautiful pictures of Yucatan.
I was just there a month ago with my wife.
We enjoyed our stay in Cancun and visited Merida, Chichen Itza...


:horse:


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Fotos de Edzná / Photo of Edzná*

Fotos de la Zona arqueológica de Edzná, Campeche, México. / Pictures of the ruins of Edzná, Campeche, Mexico.


----------



## Palomo_Yuc (Oct 15, 2007)

^^Esta padrisima
it´s awesome

Also chichen itza is an important mayan city , so in others posts I show it


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

More pictures of cancun, cancun hotel zone and port cancun.




















































































































































































































































Credits to the appropriate


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Campeche
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

In addition to the city of Campeche, the state of Campeche includes the cities of Champotón, Ciudad del Carmen, and Escárcega, the towns of Bolonchén, Calkiní, Dzitbalché, Hecelchakán, Hopelchén, Lerma, Tenabo, and Sabancuy, and many ruins of the Maya civilization such as Becán, Calakmul, Silvituc, Dzibilnocac, Edzná, Hocchob, Holactún, Río Bec, Uxul, Xicalango, Xpuhil, and Xtampak.

Campeche derives from the name of the Mayan city of Kan pech, which became today's San Francisco de Campeche.

History
Before the Spanish Conquest, the territory that now is the State of Campeche was occupied by the Maya. The most important sites of the Classic Maya Period are Calakmul, Rio Bec, Edzná, Hormiguero and Becán. Another important site is the island of Jaina, just off the coast in the Gulf of Mexico.

Campeche was discovered by the Spaniards on March 22, 1517, during an exploratory expedition led by Francisco Fernandez de Córdoba. Among the crew were Bernal Díaz del Castillo and Antón de Alaminos.

The name of Campeche comes from the Mayan word "Ah Kim Pech", which means "The Place of Boa Serpent".

The State of Campeche was long a part of Yucatán and shared its history through the mid 19th century. Campeche broke away from Yucatán and became a separate state of the United Mexican States (Estados Unidos Mexicanos) on August 7, 1857.


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

More pictures of cancun.

*Hotel Westin Regina*









































*
Hotel Gran Meliá Cancún*
(Conjunto de pirámides coronadas con sus domos de cristales)
Blvd. Kukulcán Km. 14.5




















Desde la laguna Nichupté



















Interior de la Pirámide principal
Los jardines colgantes
(Area del restaurante-Lobby)




























Uno de los atrios interiores de noche










El hotel de Noche










*Riu Caribe*
Blvd. Kukulcán Km. 5.5




















Al fondo se aprecia el Skyline de Punta Cancún










Lobby










Vista a la bandera monumental desde el hotel










Vistas nocturnas desde el hotel
(Se logran apreciar las torres más altas en el centro de la foto que corresponden al Beach Palace, ME, y condominios Emerald, más a la derecha se ve el F.A. Aqua)










Skyline de Punta Cancún


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Map of Campeche*

Map of the historical center of the city San Francisco de Campeche


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

]


















Bandera monumental










Ciudad de Cancún de noche, se ve la linea que cruza en la mitad de la ciudad es la Av. López Portillo, en la parte inferior izquierda se ve parte del inicio del Boulevard Kukulcán, y en la parte inferior derecha, se ve parte de Puerto juarez.










Desde Plaza La Isla - Laguna Nichupté










Desde el muelle en Plaza La Isla










Laguna Bojórquez desde el campo de Golf Pok-Ta-Pok










Desde la puerta del patio de mi casita, ahi está mi lancha y el fondo la fea vista que tengo..jajaja. :nuts:










Panorama desde el centro de convenciones de Cancún.










Desde la playa del Hotel Riu Cancún



















Una noche de tormenta sobre la zona hotelera.











Créditos a quién corresponda


----------



## 100 % campechano (Dec 13, 2008)

Estupendas las fotos amo mi Campeche

y que decir de Cancun la metropoli de turismo mexicano

quiero ver panoramicas de noche de la cuidad de Campeche 

desde sus cerros si no es mucho pedir se pede xfa


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Me gusta mucho Cancún por sus azules playas y sus edificios majestuosos, además de sus enormes centros comerciales, pero yo me siento bien en Campeche.:lol:
Creo que lo único que falta en Cancún para ser una ciudad de primer mundo es la seguridad, solo eso, por que hay mucho crimen y bandalismo hno:


----------



## darkmoogle999 (Dec 15, 2005)

Me muero por visitar a todo Mexico. Mi pais!


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

A photo of Campeche City


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Campeche City


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Alguien quiere revivir este theard aparte de mi?????????? :sly:
Que paso con eso de que les enorgullese su tierra, pues demuestrenlo.:wtf:
Y que paso con los Yuca, donde esta Chichen Itzá, no existe ni una sola foto de ese que es una de las 7 maravillas del mundo. hno:
Espero que me entiendan y ya no quiereb seguir posteando, pues que pidan que cierren este theard. :down:


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

More photos of campeche


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Biosphere Reserve Calakmul











Soon more photos of Calakmul...


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

si nadien quiere postear fotos de Chichen Itza yo lo haré.


Soon photos of Chichen Itza


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Panoramic Photo of Ciudad del Carmen, Campeche.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Photo of Campeche City


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

*Photos of Chichen Itzá*

Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico. One of the 7 wonders of the world.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Alguien se quiere tomar la molestia de revivir este theard????????? :bash::bash: hno:


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

SUPER MANZANA 03[/SIZE]

Continuando con el recorrido de la ciudad. Esta zona era netamente residencial con una tendencia actual de cambio de vocacion a oficinas.

Empezamos con la Avenida Bonampak, donde se construye Puerto Cancun.




Sobre esta avenida se ubican pequeñas oficinas y grandes y nuevos edificios corporativos (es lo que les decia con el cambio de vocacion de la zona).








Sigue la avenida Coba, que es la arteria que comunica la zona de hoteles y el centro de la ciudad.




Sobre esta avenida se ubica el monumento a Jose Marti




Tambien cuenta con jardines y andadores






sobre esta avenida se encuentran los primeros edificios de oficinas de la ciudad, ya se ven viejones comparados con los nuevos










Luego viene la Avenida Nader, la primera avenida de la ciudad.






glorieta y camellones






Y no puede faltar el oxxo




Algunas calles del interior de la supermanzana










Una caracteristica que me gusta mucho de esta supermanzana son los innumerables callejones y andadores que tiene












Y practicamente cada calle tiene su propio jardin, es una zona con pequeños pero muchos parques.

















Pics by sthal


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

very beatiful i like it should go there someday


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Gracias Rocco por ayudarme con las fotos


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Pigeons flying around in Historic Center of Campeche























































One of the towers of glass




























And another of the toewer Inbursa










Hope you liked ahiga.


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

More Pictures of cancun : Projects and more By Regio_Mty

*ACTUALIZACION DE PROYECTOS DE CANCUN GRACIAS A REGIO_MTY*
Desde la parte de atras del complejo:




























^^ El material ese creo que se llama Alucabond o algo así :nuts:... O bueno, eso es lo que dice ahí y pues según tengo entendido hay un material que se llama así... Si en los espacios vacios le ponen cristalería (lo cual me supongo), se va a ver aun mejor! :cheers:

El camellón central de lo que parece va a ser una de las avenidas principales de todo el malecón... Se va a ver hermosa la laguna al fondo :drool:...










El edificio cuyo nombre nuevamente olvide y soy demasiado flojo como para buscarlo :lol::doh::










La plaza de toros:










Nuevamente esta pequeña torre... Nunca había tenido la oportunidad de ver con detenimiento su diseño (el cual a simple vista podría parecer muy x), pero me gustó mucho, sobretodo el área comercial de los primeros pisos:



















Este ángulo es el que mas me gustó:










Unos edificios de depas llamados Huitzilin o algo así :nuts::










Algunos edificios sobre la misma avenida (Que basandome en google earth se llama Sayil):



















De ahí nos pasamos hasta la zona de Puerto Cancún...

La entrada principal:










El skyline se está poniendo muuuy muy bien aquí :yes::




























La av. Uxmal... creo...










Fuente a la entrada de la zona hotelera:



















El camellón desde donde las tome estas pics de arriba:










Oficinas de Tv Azteca y antena:










Está me gusto por como salió la torre al fondo jeje:










Nayan Dei:



















Y por último, nuevamente Malecón Américas:










Saludos!


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Se venmuy padres esas torres, Gracias Rocco kay:


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

You welcome javi,this towers are the highest in the Mexican Southeast is your name malecon americas-


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

roccocancun said:


> You welcome javi,this towers are the highest in the Mexican Southeast is your name malecon americas-


No encerio, no son las mas altas. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Enjoy this video, entirely in English.
It was San Francisco de Campeche, Mexico.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

San Francisco de Campeche, Campeche, Mexico.
"The hidden treasure of Mexico"​


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Another video over Campeche.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Este theard necesita revevir!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Salu2 :lol:


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

Excelente !!! 

Muy interesante. 


la paz en el mundo
world peace


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Five more of Campeche kay:


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Theard muy cargado, se esperan comentarios.


----------



## Javiercampechano (Nov 10, 2008)

Pagina 4 / Four page
Ea
kay:


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

Skyline Puerto Cancun.


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

More pictures of San Francisco De Campeche










































































































































































































































​


----------



## roccocancun (Apr 2, 2008)

San Martin Park










San Roman Port










Sunset...











San Francisco De Campeche.


----------

